# FLR(m) question 9.4 fingerprints diplomatic post



## nio (Jul 30, 2013)

Hello guys, question 9.4 give the details about fingerprints if they were taken abroad. I have given my fingerprints 3 times (2009, 2010, 2013) in Kiev Visa Centre Ukraine. I have problems answering two questions in the table. First one place at which they were taken, well, it seems I can write Kiev Visa Centre. But I have no clue what to write in the last question which is British diplomatic post if they were taken abroad. Where can I get that information? I tried to write to visa centre in Kiev, they answered something like piss off, we give only information if you are applying here. I couldn't find that at their web site. Can anybody help me? Where can I find this information?


----------



## nio (Jul 30, 2013)

Hello again, could someone reply pretty please?

What does this British diplomatic post even refer to? Where could I find this information please?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Just enter British Embassy, Kiev. This is a relevant question as some visa application centres (VAC) serve British embassy/consulate situated in another country (e.g. Guatemala City for British Embassy in Mexico City, or Lisbon for British Embassy, Madrid).


----------



## nio (Jul 30, 2013)

thank you


----------



## rob1987 (Apr 12, 2014)

Hey Joppa,

I'm still a little confused by the question. If fingerprints were given in Edmonton, Canada (a VAC), but the visa associated with those fingerprints was issued from NYC, would the answer to this questions be:

Place at which they were taken: Edmonton, Canada
British diplomatic post if they were taken abroad: New York, USA?

Thanks!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

No. It's the British diplomatic office covering the VAC where you gave your biometrics, so in your case British Consulate General (or Embassy) Ottawa.


----------

